# Gourami trouble PLZ HELP!



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I got a new gourami for my 10 gallon community and hes ripping my fish to shreds. I have a receit and can return him should I ?


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Gourami trouble*

well i would just call whereever it is u got it and ask if u can return it.
what are the other fish in tank
and is it a dwarf or regular gourami


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

dwarf gourami i got it at petsmart i have a 2 week garent. It's killing my molly and long finned tetras


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Gourami trouble*

petsmart seems to have a good return policy. thats where i got my dwarf powder blue gourami's as well. I think it's 14 days with receipt for store credit or trade. 

My dwarfs are somewhat agressive with each other but not at all with the other tank mates. My 5 tetra actually chase them off when they come near their "space". 

Best of luck.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I netted it and made it so it can't escape the net.turns out i lost my receipt but i got it yesterday i know the sales person and i have the bags with signed labels i think i'll trade him for something else any ideas on what i should get?


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Gourami trouble PLZ HELP*

maybe 2 or 3 zebra danios, leopard danios, or golden danio (1 of each even maybe) they are super active and fun to watch.

I like the red minor tetra as well as white skirt variety as well, however they are much more bashful than the danio.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

sadly my mom thinks i have to give him a chance  she say he's establishing himself when really he concured 7/8 of the tank


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Gourami trouble PLZ HELP*

What size tank is it in? what are the other tank mates?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

he's in a 10 gallon w/ 2 white skirt tetras 1 platy and 1 molly


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Dwarf Gouramis can get territorial. Have you got plenty of hiding places, plants etc


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Gourami trouble PLZ HELP*

tetras can be quite nippy when not in a proper school (ie 5 or more)and mollys can be quite mean in general. I would wait to see how is is over a week or two.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

thanx for all your help. I've heard of gouramis beign territorial but the woman at PETsMART informed me that only the larger gouramis are territorial and dwarfs are not


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

just looked at my tank both my tetras have bad cases of bacteria at the edges of there fins and i isolated the gourami w/ my net till further notice i don't think he's so "cute" now. I think my mom will let me return him


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Dwarf do get territorial, dont know ewhere she got that from


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

ok i have a 2.5 tank tht is in the nitrite to early nirtate stge. Can i put the gourami in this tank for the time being?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i realy need an answer here people not to be mean but my gouramis been sitting in a net fo like 4 hr.s so he doesn't cause trouble and i need to know if i can move him the 2.5 gallon tank which is only 68 degrees. i may give him away.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

platy and 1 long fin dead one long fin with no anal or dorsal fins molly seems fine. PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

molly and gourami are all thats left. getting rid of gourami, doing massive water change, and starting anew


----------



## CollinD45 (Apr 28, 2005)

Dwarf gouramis aren't as agressive as red paradise gouramis but they will change once they get used to their surroundings. My red paradise when I first got him killed 8 fish his first week and now he does great with his 4 tank mates. Gouramis don't do good with other kinds of fish other than other gouramis that I have noticed. Other than tiger barbs, Hypostomus, freshwater shark breeds. DO NOT put goldfish in there... they will eat them.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

whats the ammonia level in the 2.5 ?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

CollinD45

do you think a red paradise fish would be OK with a redtailed Black shark, a black Calvus and a BN Pleco ?????????


----------



## CollinD45 (Apr 28, 2005)

They should do fine together. My Paradise got rowdy with the shark and the shark put him in his place. My shark also has some places to hide. They need places to hide like rocks and driftwood.


----------

